# Best Grinder £140-£160



## whitey01200 (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi,

I can get a refurbed Sage Smart Grinder for £140 or new for £160. Can I get a better grinder for the money? I know the Eureka Mignons is much better but these secondhand are around £200. I'm new it would I really notice the difference? I'm also concerned about buying off eBay in case I get a dud!

Thanks

Neil


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

There's been a few mignons went for around what you're paying for the sage due to influx of niche, keep your eyes peeled or put a wanted ad.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

in the past I got an almost new Mazzer jolly for £110, a Major for £160 and a Royal once for £90

all better grinders imho, and fairly indestructible, but the Mignons are far more domesticated.

Its a question of how hard and often your prepared to look / travel when buying second hand.


----------



## whitey01200 (Sep 7, 2018)

Will do!


----------



## whitey01200 (Sep 7, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> in the past I got an almost new Mazzer jolly for £110, a Major for £160 and a Royal once for £90
> 
> all better grinders imho, and fairly indestructible, but the Mignons are far more domesticated.
> 
> Its a question of how hard and often your prepared to look / travel when buying second hand.


Cheers, I'll keep an eye out. I was tempted buy a sage barista express but have been tempted away an to separates.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

terrible grinder in the express im afraid - which is odd as the machine is ok if you like that kind of thing

I think your right go for seperates the upgrade path is much simpler, Its also greener to buy used gear that's repairable - you don't need a load of electronics to get a good coffee


----------



## whitey01200 (Sep 7, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> terrible grinder in the express im afraid - which is odd as the machine is ok if you like that kind of thing
> 
> I think your right go for seperates the upgrade path is much simpler, Its also greener to buy used gear that's repairable - you don't need a load of electronics to get a good coffee


Found a Eureka Mignon in Aberdeenshire for £150 with spare grinders. Hoping he'll post!!!!


----------



## Bernard (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm glad you got that one, I was very tempted by it but out of my budget, bargain by the looks of it!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

There is a used Mazzer SJ in the for sale section for £150. An infinitely better grinder than the sage!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

and a Brasillia RR55 which is infinitely better than either or all you mention with spare burrs for £200!


----------

